# Goodbye Caramel, you were amazing.



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

So my hamster died. He came to me with another girl and boy hamster in a tiny bird cage with no water and barely any food. Also the bag of bedding was ripped open and thrown on the bottom. This was December 2006.

The cage was found outside the doors of the petsmart I work at. I found a home for the girl (and her babies she had a week later) and the other boy ran away. 

Caramel and I had a lot of adventures, him escaping me finding him. Finally he got too a point where he couldn't do it anymore. 

He passed today with his head coming out of his hidey house. Here are some pictures of my baby.





































bye bye baby, i love you. I hope I gave you a good life.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah, what a little cutie. I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry....I have had a week spot for hammies forever. I have been there with the whole babies thing to, lol, my female had to litters, one before we even knew she was a female. 
But again, I'm sorry....But now he is waiting to see you again.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Aw sorry about Caramel  . Sneaky little boy on the food bag I see! lol. I also have had a hamster that had 8 babies a week later, was quite a surprise >_<


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice hamster you had there -


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Caramel.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys I'm pretty devastated by this. I didn't have any pets before I started working at petsmart. And I had only gotten one of my guinea pigs when Caramel came to me so he's really my first pet that I had for a long time that has died on me. He was the sweeting thing too.


----------

